# Caravan holiday with toddler



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Good evening ladies   


Hope this finds you all well, all is good in Tarangoland     
In the summer, the family Tarango are off on their first 'official' holiday      
We have been away to visit grandparents etc but only for the weekend etc..


As some of you have been on holiday with your LO(s) what do we need to take with us? We are going to a caravan park and are driving so weight so not too much of a factor. 
Anything we should take with us


Thanks in advance
love
T
xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We've been a couple of caravan holidays since Dino and Cookie came along, and they've been the best holidays we've had  

We found getting a 3 bedroom caravan was a good idea as it meant we had a room to dump stuff in, but we've also managed with a 2 bedroom.  Dino was in a travel cot and I think you're supposed to set it up in the seating area but I preferred him in a room (meant we could watch tv when he was asleep too!)  In one van we reoved one of the single beds and put the cot in there, and in the other van we moved our bed over and squeezed the cot in next to it. 

Caravans can be really hot or really cold so we found having light PJs and a sleepsuit over if colder.

The trickest bit was keeping the children out the kitchen area, so we usually tip a stool or table on it's side and block it off.

We found that bed guards didn't really fit but a suitcase jammed between the beds worked perfectly!

Check that bed linen is provided - it's not always.

If you need a highchair, check they are supplied.  Usually the seating is stools and benches and booster seats can't be secured to them. 


Have a great time  

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwww our first family holiday was a caravan holiday   

Fab tips from Boggy, we did the same and removed one of the beds in the bedroom and used ds's travel cot, you'll need plenty of blankets as we stayed in one in June and it was freezing of a night! 

Also take a blackout curtain, the ones in caravans are paper thin - we used the matress off the bed shoved up against the window but it still let the early morning light in   

Enjoy


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hello, 


Sorry for the delay in replying but have been full of cough and cold and been feeling very sorry for myself   


Thank you for your tips, we have started compiling a list of what we need ..... a blackout curtain is going to be top!


thanks ladies
T
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Tarango said:


> ..... a blackout curtain is going to be top!


A roll of tin foil and masking tape make a good temporary solution!!

Hope you have a great time.

Bop


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

we got one of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GroCompany-EFA004-Anywhere-Blackout-Blind/dp/B002B55BNI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301594195&sr=8-1
ours was a baa baa blind but they were bought out so this is the same thing, uses suction cups to stick on the window. They really do work too.

/links


----------

